# Minolta MD glass



## j-dogg (Aug 9, 2010)

I've thought about getting some for my Canon Digital Rebel, using an adapter, in particular a 135mm f3.5. Also pawn shops are littered with MC/MD glass here. I have a Nikon adapter but good lenses are still pricey and I like the feel of vintage glass. Not to mention some of the neat effects vintage glass does to my Rebel.

Suggestions?


----------



## compur (Aug 10, 2010)

What is your question?


----------



## j-dogg (Aug 10, 2010)

That would probably help.

Which MC/MD lenses should I be on the look-out for? I've heard some good things about them.


----------



## compur (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is a good reference on vintage Minolta lenses with reviews, specs, test 
results, etc:
The Rokkor Files - Minolta Lens Reviews


----------



## j-dogg (Aug 10, 2010)

^^Awesome


----------



## Cork (Aug 10, 2010)

j-dogg said:


> That would probably help.
> 
> Which MC/MD lenses should I be on the look-out for? I've heard some good things about them.



Reasonably priced single focal length lenses:

Any of the 50mm's and 58mm's are nice.  The f/1.2's are costly, of course.  The 1.4's tend to be superb.  The 45mm f/2 is very cheap and decent, and the 50mm f/1.7 only slightly more expensive.

100mm f/2.5 is good, and is generally less expensive than any of the 85's.  I like the 85mm f/2 as well, though, and it's cheaper than the faster version.

The 135mm f/2 is a collector's item; don't even bother.  The f/2.8 is a better lens than the f/3.5 and can be found relatively inexpensively.

Hard to find at a decent price, but the 24mm f/2.8 is excellent; one of the best wide angles of its era.  The 28mm f/2 is another collector lens; the f/2.8 is cheap and decent.  Any of the wider Rokkors are good but costly.

I don't have any experience with the 35mm options.  Let me know if you want info on zooms or longer lenses.


----------



## j-dogg (Aug 11, 2010)

I did find a Gemini 135mm f2.8. I didn't plan on getting zooms, only single focal lengths, I got newer zooms and love the optics.


----------



## Cork (Aug 11, 2010)

j-dogg said:


> I did find a Gemini 135mm f2.8. I didn't plan on getting zooms, only single focal lengths, I got newer zooms and love the optics.



If you are looking at non-Minolta manufacturers. check out Kiron.  Research is available at the Kiron group on groups.yahoo.com


----------

